# SOTW Question Thread



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

This is the question thread for the newly introduced Signature of the Week (SOTW) contest, which is a weekly contest that tests the forum's skills in graphics, and all are encouraged to participate, as it is a fun, interesting, and educational way to bond as a community. For more info, go here

Only post your questions for SOTW in this thread. The other thread is for submission posts only. By posting your question, you are asking a question somebody else might have, but since it's posted, they don't have to ask, so then i don't get eternally pissed off, sending me on an infernal rage as i sweep through the country side burning down villages and killing thousands of people.

SO POST YOUR QUESTIONS HERE. NOT SUBMISSIONS. KTHANX BAI


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

so yeah when is the week up? lol longest freakin week ever


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think we should send them to someone and have them be posted anonymously


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

OH CRAP, i was on vacation, android was the least of my worries, ok, im setting up the voting thread now. and wdf do you mean by that, agt?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> OH CRAP, i was on vacation, android was the least of my worries, ok, im setting up the voting thread now. and wdf do you mean by that, agt?


like posters a, b, c, and d send their work to poster E and he posts them up with out anything other then a number assigned to them thats how i've seen them done at other places though


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

to avoid bias votes?... i seee... idk, dont think were doin it anymore anyway


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

lol idk why it didnt get more attention lol


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> lol idk why it didnt get more attention lol


Ikr. What a shame. Fun and productive. Maybe nobody cares about off topic anymore. When done properly, off topic sections can bring forth very nice prospects that benefit even on topic situations

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

This seemed to have died pretty quickly... any way we can get this back up and running?


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> This seemed to have died pretty quickly... any way we can get this back up and running?


An inspirational and long message to an admin, or admins, asking for continuation of the contest, but with more advertising/promotion via twitter and site news. Make em cry of pride? Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

